# Plant ID please



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Just set up this Biocube last month but I have no idea what kind of plants they are. I only know the foreground is Monte Carlo. Stem plants in the back were purchased from King Ed. Mid ground ones came from Pet Smart. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My vote for the stems would be:

Rotala nanjenshan
Rotala colorata

JMHO

Stuart


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> My vote for the stems would be:
> 
> Rotala nanjenshan
> Rotala colorata
> ...


Thanks, Stuart. I think that's what they are. They are growing like weed in my tank. I just did another trimming as they have reached the surface n blocked off the light.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Can anyone ID the plants in the mid ground? They're shooting out runners left n right. I need to get raid of some before they take over the tank.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like sagittaria subulata


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Niku said:


> Looks like sagittaria subulata


Thanks, Niku.


----------

